# تصميم محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي العصرية غير كلاسيكية



## omar sondak (15 مارس 2011)

يمكنكم مشاهدة مراحل تصميم محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي العصرية على الروابط التالية :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VGAug0ZQoI

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmG5c6u7wkY

او التحميل من الرابط : 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/X...A/sharing.html

من مميزات العامة 
# نقلص مساحات البناء 300 %
# عدم صدور اي روائح من منشاتنا و ذلك لوجود نظام ازالة الروائح العامل بواسطة التحليل الكهربائي للغازات الصادرة من عمليات المعالجة
# الارخص في تكاليف البناء و التشغيل بنسبة 30 - 50 %
# سهلة الاستخدام و السيطرة الاوتوماتيكية و اليدوية
# نستخدم المعدات و المضخات عالية الجودة من مصانع اوروبية مشهورة
# الاطول عمرا

General features of our 
# Constructive spaces we reduce 300% 
# Absence of any smells of our facilities and in the presence of a system to remove odors Group by electrolysis of gases released from the treatment process 
# The cheapest in the construction and operating costs by 30-50% 
# Easy to use and control of automated and manual 
# We use the equipment and pumps, high-quality famous European factories 
# Longest-lived


----------



## محمد سعيد السلاوى (24 يونيو 2011)

tslamooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## علاء 333 (20 يناير 2013)

شكرا" لكم


----------



## hayderjasim (27 يناير 2013)

*تسلم وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات*


----------



## بورشيد (28 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## yousefegyp (26 أكتوبر 2015)

هل تم تطبيق تلك المحطات عمليا


----------



## محبوبة 2016 (18 نوفمبر 2015)

معالجة المياه الان بدات تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية ولكن في بعض الدول نظرا لارتفاع القيمة الاجمالية


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

